# Avius



## green slime (Mar 17, 2009)

For our latest campaign, I've decided to produce a news letter for all the participants. This campaign is expected to be a biweekly event. The participants are all involved in the fleet sailing for Avius. With this news letter I hope to create a greater connection and understanding for the world, and to reflect the events the players become involved in. The newsletter is In Game notice board posting of the officially sanctioned news agency. The campaign is based in an (very) alternative Earth.

I'd appreciate any and all feedback that anyone on these forums has to provide.


----------



## Vorput (Mar 25, 2009)

Cool idea.  Will give the characters adventure hooks too if they decide to pursue them.  Makes the world seem more dynamic as well.

It was a fun read- going to be hard to keep it up though (I'd imagine).  Lot of prep work!

Edit:  Although reading the OP again, I may be mistaken.  Is this a one time thing?  Or will you make future ones as well?


----------



## green slime (Sep 23, 2010)

Vorput said:


> Cool idea.  Will give the characters adventure hooks too if they decide to pursue them.  Makes the world seem more dynamic as well.
> 
> It was a fun read- going to be hard to keep it up though (I'd imagine).  Lot of prep work!
> 
> Edit:  Although reading the OP again, I may be mistaken.  Is this a one time thing?  Or will you make future ones as well?




It wasn't meant to be a one-off: it became difficult to schedule our time, as I travel a lot for work, one of the players acquired small mini-versions of himself, and another's significant other ran into some serious health problems. 

I'm looking to restart it wthin the month; thereof this post!


----------



## green slime (Oct 4, 2010)

Well, the next session is due on Sunday: I've just sent out a recap to each of the players, with special comments on their activities of the game so far, I thought I'd post an editted summary here.

The place: Onboard a Huge Quinquereme (1 of 5)
The cast:

*Crew:* (10)
Julius Annius Lepida (ex-Captain) (disappeared overboard)
Quartus Juventius Hostilius (Questor: IOW, noble (patrician, apparent supporter of the Optimates), VIP, assumed title of Captain. ) 
*Quintus Papilla Laenas (now acting captain)* <= PC
Decimus Atilius Antonius (Ship's purser, apparently dislikes Templar Knights)
Mamericus Domitius Pulcher (Seaman, Plebian)
5x (Seaman, Plebian)
Primus Quintilius Salinator (Sea-wizard, Equestrian)
(+ large numbers of Slaves manning the oars.)

*Templar Knights of Jupiter* (10)
Flavius Petronius Gracchus (Commander Knight, Patrician)
Tiberius Decius Stribo (Chaplain Brother, Plebian)
Vibius Clovius Martyrius (Knight Brother, Equestrian)
Proculus Gallus Furius (Knight Brother, Equestrian)
Secundus Plotius Auxientius (Standard Bearer, Plebian)
*Lucius Pullus Jupitus (Sergeant Brother, Plebian(?))* <= PC
Manius Cominius Sura (Sergeant Brother, Plebian) 
Faustus Curtius Iuba (Sergeant Brother, Plebian)
Publius Longinius Arpagius (Sergeant Brother, Plebian)

Colonists (ca 50)
Aulus Cassius Cotta (Farmer in the deckchair, Plebian)
*Septimus Phosphurus Ambustus (Patrician, Student of Magical arts)* <= PC

Marines (10+1)
*Titus Herenius Corvus (Priest of Mars, the god of war, Plebian)* <= PC
10 Soldiers

Soon after departing on the voyage, it became apparent that the captain enjoyed the bottle.

To alleviate the boredom onboard, certain members of the Knights Templar and the Marines practiced beating each other up, with Titus, the priest of the war god Mars beating Lucius twice. Lucius insisted on trying to beat the two-handed sword wielding priest with his fists…

Time was spent in various conversations with members of the crew and colonists. One of the colonists, a remarkably ugly man, Septimus Phosphurus Ambustus causes quite a stir with his appearance: horribly scarred from a massive fire. He is lacking hair, ears, and nose.

Another, Aulus Cassius Cotta, seemed to be quite sure of himself with regards to the trials and tribulations facing the colonists in the new lands. May have something to do with the general attitude of the average Roman citizen: arrogant, and assured of ultimate victory over barbarians. Still, he seemed rather cocky.

Late one evening, after a party with several important personages in the cabin of the Quaestor, and after enjoying slightly more than usual of the Bacchian Juice in the company of Quintus Laenas, a loud splash was heard by the watch, and the captain was not seen again in among the living. 
Lucius claims he saw Captain Laepida and Quintus on the deck conversing near the railing prior to the splash.

Certain elements amongst the crew and the Knights templar suspected foul play, and a search was made of the entire ship, to no avail.

Some of the Knights Templar, with Lucius in the lead, tried to have Quintus arrested; the whole fracas was settled by the Quaestor Quartus; who placed the command of the ship in Quintus hands, and had Lucius confined to the templar’s quarters for a few days to cool down.

Quaestorn Quartus has been appointed to rule the little community when it arrives. Quaestor is an important title: legally and financially, a kind of mixture of judge, revisor, and advisor to a Consul. As such, he has no actual command of the ship, but his word weighs very heavy: and when the captain disappeared and the ship discipline started to collapse as various factions wanted to promote their own he was forced to appoint someone as the ships temporary commander at least until arriving in Gibraltar: Quintus Laenas!

Unspoken suspicions are starting to circulate around both the Acting Captain Quintus, and the Quaestor. Apparently, certain key citizens are expressing unusual gratitude and appreciation of the Quaestor’s abilities. Why this should be cause for concern or apprehension is beyond the scope of this scribe to speculate.

One of the Knights Templar was knocked unconscious during some mystical exercise: (Detect Evil) this lead to a new search of the entire vessel; but once again, nothing untoward was found.

A bloated mutilated whale carcass was seen floating on the waves: apparently, according to the Knowledge of Primus Salinator, such is the work of the Sea-Devils: a race of deep dwelling aquatic humanoids. Usually as a marking of territory, or warning / threat. These sea-devil are known to raid coastal settlements. It is highly unusual for this to happen this far east of the Pillars of Atlas.

At the end of the week, red sails were seen approaching the fleet: Not a good sign, as this is indicative of the Pirates of Corsica. They seem to be following at a distance. Under Quintus direction, your particular ship pulls away from the sails faster than the other ships. This unsuspected(? By some quarters, at least) skill confirmed Quaestor’s appointment of Quintus as a suitable temporary replacement for the missing captain.


----------

